# Ebling problems



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

First I think Ebling needs their OWN forum on here. 

We have an Ebling on our Kubota M7040 that has the rubber cutting edge (don't want to scratch resi driveways). Although I think that Ebling builds a superior product, I have never thought ours scrapes very clean. I know the truck mounted ones have down pressure, which has to help. The center mold board does a decent job, but when the wings are extended, they leave almost a quarter inch. Not acceptable. When the Ebling is in a box position, the wings lie pretty flat, but as soon as we extend them the ends of the wings pitch up in the air. The lift arm that came stock on the Kubota is pretty long, and we have it cranked as short as it will go. Would installing a shorter lift arm, and pulling the top of the Ebling in closer to the tractor improve the scraping??? I have never heard of one, but is there a way to put down pressure on a 3 point? We are definitely big fans of Ebling, but we need to provide a better service to our customers than the Ebling is currently doing!!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I didn't realize the tractor eblings didn't have down pressure

Could you add a poly cutting edge to the rubber or replace it all together


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

I misspoke. it does have the poly cutting edge that Ebling sells for them.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

Chances are the plow was ran at the in-correct angle new and the wings wore uneven.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

AndersonCS;1418427 said:


> Chances are the plow was ran at the in-correct angle new and the wings wore uneven.


That is exactly what i was going to say.

The wings are wore down more near the tractor from the description of it. So they need to EXTEND the top arm to pitch the blade back a little bit, letting the back edge wear more.


----------



## WE DO SNOW (Sep 23, 2009)

We had the same issue last november on our set up on a J.D. 5083. Finally after a few storms, took the unit back to Jim. The center cutting edge holes were drilled wrong, and would leave a 1/4" of snow. Works fine now.

Hope that helps.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

For what you pay for an Ebling's blade it should work right. Take it back and see what Jim can do to fix it. He has been a good guy to work with over the years.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

AndersonCS;1418427 said:


> Chances are the plow was ran at the in-correct angle new and the wings wore uneven.





IMAGE;1418958 said:


> That is exactly what i was going to say.
> 
> The wings are wore down more near the tractor from the description of it. So they need to EXTEND the top arm to pitch the blade back a little bit, letting the back edge wear more.


I'd have to agree with these assessments.

Unless you have a misdrilled edge as stated by the other poster.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

Appreciate all the comments. I can say with almost certainty that we ran the Ebling in the correct position. I also agree that Jim has been extremely concerned and helpful every time I have called. I am going to follow up with the suggestion of the holes being drilled wrong and I will post what I find out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm assuming you've played with the draft control on the tractor to make sure you have full weight on your blade. Also have you tried leaning the blade back further then normal? You could also take it out on some dry pavement and wear everything level. You could also take the poly edge off and bore the holes down a bit to level the edge.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ford made a tractor that had rams on the lift arm Where could tilt a blade or put down pressure then it had ram for a top link to change the pitch


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

90% of an Ebling not cleaning correctly is not having the Ebling set up correctly.

Mine doesn't clean perfectly everytime, and I know its not set up right. But Its close to where it needs to be and the more I use it the better it gets. 

Plus, my lots get salted after we clear them, so anything thats let doesn't stay around for to long.

Something else to think about would be adding a Hydraulic top link, you could adjust on the go.

J.


----------

